
Why Machine Learning Is a Metaphor for Life - theoneandonlyy
https://adeshpande3.github.io/adeshpande3.github.io/Why-Machine-Learning-is-a-Metaphor-For-Life
======
bbctol
Isn't this sort of the other way around? It's called Machine Learning because
it's at least somewhat analogous to, y'know, learning. It just seems weird to
me to apply psychological concepts onto systems that were deliberately
designed in order to replicate psychological effects as if that's something
new. Of course maximizing optimization functions is a conceptual way to think
about decision making; that's why started using optimization in decision-
making algorithms in the first place.

~~~
adeshpande
Yeah I guess you could make the case for it being the other way around.
Although, I think that a lot of ML concepts have groundings in optimization,
probability, and a bunch of other mathematical concepts as opposed to concepts
that wanted to replicate those psychological effects.

------
musashizak
I think that there is much hype on ai and neuroscience. Actually we know many
thinks of the brain as organ but we know really little about mind think and
consciousnes. There isn't scientific evidence that consciousness have a
material origin. And actually all the air we do is based on weak ai

------
whack
Interesting post. I had written something similar a couple years ago as well.
Nice to see someone else see the same patterns.

[http://wp.me/p3SyBR-4l](http://wp.me/p3SyBR-4l)

------
doyersfan
I thought the regularization analogy was kind of a stretch, but otherwise,
everything else was on point!

